# Would like to hear Bach's Art of the Fugue done by wind ensemble



## ChrisBrewster (Jul 4, 2014)

There has never been a consensus about the right way to perform Die Kunst der Fuge. I've seen credible arguments that it really was for harpsichord, and organ is at least another keyboard instrument. Then there are many recordings by orchestras, string quartets, brass groups, even saxophone groups.

My problem is that I have trouble following this work, since there are multiple lines, and they cross. Bach clearly means each line to be heard *as* a line, not just adding notes to a general sound. So I've long wanted to hear a version in which each voice has a distinct sound. Even the orchestral versions fail to achieve this. The definitive ensemble for distinct sounds is a woodwind quintet -- the kind that includes the non-woodwind french horn. But I've never found a version for this kind of ensemble. (It should actually be an octet, I think -- with eight distinct sounds.)

The closest I've come to such a recording is of only the first movement, played by The New York Kammermusiker, on Amazon. Note that the graphic for it says "classical music for kids", so I can see where I fit in this debate. In any case, I'd appreciate any tips for finding such a performance.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRFLAA...51&sprefix=bach+art+fugue+wind,aps,129&sr=8-3


----------



## Burbage (Nov 27, 2007)

I can, possibly, half-help with this, having found the Savall/Hesperion recording, done by a period-instrument octet easier to follow than anything else I've found.

It's only half a wind ensemble, being a quartet of viols, plus trumpet, oboe, bassoon and trombone, but they sound distinct enough to me. That said, I listen to a lot of string quartets, which might have biased my ears, so best see/hear for yourself:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

ChrisBrewster said:


> My problem is that I have trouble following this work, since there are multiple lines, and they cross.


If you can read a score this is where it may be very helpful, no matter which recording you listen to.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ChrisBrewster said:


> There has never been a consensus about the right way to perform Die Kunst der Fuge. I've seen credible arguments that it really was for harpsichord, and organ is at least another keyboard instrument. Then there are many recordings by orchestras, string quartets, brass groups, even saxophone groups.
> 
> My problem is that I have trouble following this work, since there are multiple lines, and they cross. Bach clearly means each line to be heard *as* a line, not just adding notes to a general sound. So I've long wanted to hear a version in which each voice has a distinct sound. Even the orchestral versions fail to achieve this. The definitive ensemble for distinct sounds is a woodwind quintet -- the kind that includes the non-woodwind french horn. But I've never found a version for this kind of ensemble. (It should actually be an octet, I think -- with eight distinct sounds.)
> 
> ...


Check out this

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Fugue-VIOTTA-ENSEMBLE/dp/B000AA4L5K

But you know, an organ is a sort of wind instrument. Have you heard Walcha play it?


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

this is the miracle of Bach... his scores are so _chic_ that they would sound incredible even if you performed them with a tuned set of toothpicks


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Tarneem said:


> this is the miracle of Bach... his scores are so _chic_ that they would sound incredible even if you performed them with a tuned set of toothpicks


I think that's a myth. 



With all 18th century music, the inner voices sound "fuzzy" and "muddy" on the modern grand, and Bach is NO exception. Bach did NOT envision his music on instruments with cross-strung bass. "He didn't specify the instrument" isn't really an argument; I think it stems from the thinking "Bach's music is for the (eternal) universe and cosmos, so it doesn't adhere to the (mundane) 18th century practice of doing things". 
(I mean, if you're singling out Bach out of all other 18th century Baroque composers' music in this case by saying "this is the miracle of Bach...", you might be indulging in some kind of wishful thinking)




^this is just like the kind described in


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm of the notion that you could transcribe a great deal of Bach's works for any number of collections of diverse instruments. Heaven knows that Wendy Carlos did half a century ago on synthesizer.

I did my own virtual transcription (for piano, organ, electric guitar, and bass guitar) of the _*2nd mvt*_. of Bach's *Toccata in D Minor*, a _4-voice fugue_, a decade ago. For fun.

You may, or may not like it, but it supports the claim from both myself and *Tarneem*


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Ftocatta-in-d-minor-ii-thema


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I have this one by Canadian Brass. Really good!


----------

